
Ask HN: Are there any Thunderbolt3 or USB 3.1 docks? - exabrial
Are there any _actual_ Thunderbolt3 or USB3.1 docks that work? Amazon is littered with USB 3.0 docks that have a USB-C connector, but can&#x27;t do full gig-speed network transfers while dual monitors are attached.<p>Has anyone found an _actual_ thunderbolt3 or USB 3.1 dock that delivers full gigabit network speed while also supporting dual monitors (1080p is fine)? Thank you!
======
PatentlyDC123
I think the CalDigit TS3 Plus Thunderbolt 3 Dock would work for you. CalDigit
has another, cheaper, Thunderbolt3 dock as well. Hope this helps!

~~~
exabrial
Any personal experience with the TS3? Curious how it works "in practice"

